# Sprache Deutsch für internationale Informatiker



## JohannWolfgang (17. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
an alle nicht deutschsprachigen Informatiker und Interessierte unter euch.
Hier http://www.deutschakademie.de/online-deutschkurs/  findet Ihr eine sehr gute Möglichkeit vom Computer aus kostenlos Deutsch zu lernen bzw zu verbessern.

Falls irgendein Aspekt der deutschen Sprache unklar ein sollte^^
könnt ihr bei jeder Übung auf den "Help Button" klicken, um Kontakt mit einem DAF Lehrer aufzunehmen. Dieser wird dann individuell als eurer Tutor auf die Probleme eingehen.


----------



## Blackhawk50000 (17. Oktober 2008)

Müssten die aber nicht deutsch können um diesen Artikel überhaupt lesen zu können? =)


----------



## JohannWolfgang (17. Oktober 2008)

naja, Übung macht den Meister.


----------

